# What's the deal with booze in Utah?



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of a Utah/Arizona Grand Canyon other national parks trip and I'm just wondering what the deal is with alcohol in Utah. It's not like I can't live without booze but I'd like to get a drink in a bar or some wine with my dinner. 

What's the deal?


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 8, 2008)

Because Mormons abstain from booze and Utah is a Mormon-dominated state.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes but I don't think the state is completely dry is it? That's what I'm asking....


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 8, 2008)

According to my memory it is still dry. But I've never been there tbh.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 8, 2008)

No its not dry.  You just have to pay a "membership fee" when you enter a bar.


----------



## axon (Feb 8, 2008)

Restaurants will serve alcohol if you are eating dinner/lunch.  As Phil says, in bars you have to pay a membership fee, something like $5 to $10 and then you can drink.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 9, 2008)

Well there you are then.


----------



## Spion (Feb 11, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm thinking of a Utah/Arizona Grand Canyon other national parks trip and I'm just wondering what the deal is with alcohol in Utah. It's not like I can't live without booze but I'd like to get a drink in a bar or some wine with my dinner.
> 
> What's the deal?


I don't think you need membership any more. I've certainly been in some bars in Salt Lake City and not needed to

Overall, there's a 3.5% alc limit. It's quite possible to make good tasting beer at that strength, and there are plenty of micros there that do - and some good ones in Moab, which you'd probably go to if you were going to the national parks.

Do it - the scenery is awesome* there

(* entirely appropriate adjective for Utah landscapes)


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been to one very nice bar in salt lake city, red rock or something - very flash, and bought booze pretty easily to take out elsewhere in Utah..


----------



## mhendo (Feb 17, 2008)

Instead of a whole lot of uninformed guesses (which is mostly what you've got in this thread so far), why not get it straight from the horse's mouth?

Liquor Laws Affecting Residents and Visitors, from the Utah Department of Alcoholic Beverage Control.






			
				nino_savatte said:
			
		

> According to my memory it is still dry.


Incorrect.

In fact, because Utah forbids the regulation of alcohol at the county level, and the state law is controlling across the whole state, Utah does not even have any dry counties, unlike many other American states, where some local government decide to ban the sale of alcohol.






			
				phildwyer said:
			
		

> No its not dry. You just have to pay a "membership fee" when you enter a bar.


Half right.

You have to pay a membership fee to drink in a private club, and, as the above link says, visitors can get temporary membership (a few weeks) for a nominal fee, usually around $4.00.

There are restaurants with full service and limited service licenses, where you can get a drink without any membership, as long as you order food. There are also places like taverns and bars where you can get beer (max. 4.0% by volume, 3.2% by weight), and carry-out beer. If you want carry-out, you can also get a full range of liquor, heavy beer, wine, etc. at one the the state liquor stores.


----------

